# Reductor de revoluciones



## 2365 (Nov 22, 2007)

Ante todo saludos.
Soy un negado en estos temas y, me he registrado para pediros consejo sobre que hacer.

Quiero reducir en nº de vueltas que da un motorcito  a 1.5 voltios, con alimentacion externa con un transformador.

Igual me valdría con un motorcito, por ejemplo similar al de un ventilador, directamente a 220 voltios.

Ha de reducir el nº de vueltsa una barbaridad, como de una a 10 maximo por minuto. Y si esto fuera ajustable, ya sería la pera.

Existe algún aparatejo barato que haga eso. Ya no pido hacerlo yo, que he estado dando una vuelta por la web y, creo, si no existe, deberíais hacer un diccionario cristiano-electronica avanzada en español.

Un saludo


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 22, 2007)

Si, eso se hace con un PWM, y si la reduccion es tan salvaje, seria mejor poner tambien unos cuantos engranajes para no llevar el motor taaaaaaan a minimo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/regulador-velocidad-motor-cc-10776/

Buscador amigo, buscador.

Saludos.


----------



## ciri (Nov 22, 2007)

Creo que de verdad no entiendes nada o te faltaron algunos datos..

Eso que dices, si existe y no es nada loco de otro mundo..

Pero, necesitaríamos algunos datos mas para tratar de darte un mejor consejo..

A que me refiero..

Por ejemplo tu motor cuantas rpm tiene (rpm=revoluciones por minuto; 1 revolución = 1vuelta)

Porque se puede reducir las vueltas mecánicamente hasta determinado valor, y luego por electrónica, hacerlo variar entre los rangos que quieras..


----------



## 2365 (Nov 23, 2007)

> Creo que de verdad no entiendes nada o te faltaron algunos datos..


No lo decía en broma. No tengo ni idea de electrónica, pero he ido a dos tiendas de electronica de mi barrio y, lo que les he expuesto no han sabido solucionarmelo.


> Buscador amigo, buscador.


Ya he buscado, ya. Por ello, os pido algun "aparatejo" o idea, pues cuando buscando he llegado a hilos con los graficos esos que poneis, me he dado cuenta que mi pregunta debía ir para una recomendacion de algo hecho.
De todas maneras, gracias por el interés

Os explico la realidad del asunto, con la simpleza de para que lo necesito os daréis cuenta de lo que necesito.
Lo siento, pero viene un tochete.

Tengo un pequeño estanque de unos 2.500 litros, con todos los filtros, skimmers, decoracion, etc... echos por mi mismo. No es ningún mérito, la verdad. me falta el alimentador automatico.

Consiste en que, a determinada hora, gire un cajita contenedora del alimento, y suelte el pienso. No importa en que posición quede la cajita circular contenedora, pues con un apañito sólo echa comida una vez cada vuelta, no importando que el "agujero" de descarga quede hacia abajo. Hasta aquí todo OK.

Pero el problema, es que los programadores digitales tienen una duración de un minuto mínimo (los de poco dinero, vaya) y, entonces el motorcito da demasiadas vueltas (demasiadas descargas). Si reduces demasiado la boca de salida de pienso, entonces se atasca. solucion, reducir el numero de vueltas que de el motorcito. 
No basta con tener un motorcito que de "APROXIMADAMENTE", sino que se ha de intentar regular, como las luces (creo que se llama dimmer, si no lo he entendido mal por aquí).

Actualmente, tengo dos posibilidades. Encontrar esto que busco con un motor de ventilador, excalextric, etc y, luego yo me apaño armando el comedero. La otra es acoplar un comedero automatico que ya tengo, pero es a pila de 1.5 y el giro de una sola vuelta esta estropeado (O gira constantemente o parado).  Me sucedió que acoplé un trnsformador de 1,5 v al aparatito, donde van las pilas, pero entonces, sucede que gira vuelta y media y se estropeo el programador.

No se si me explicado. Perdonad el tochete y, se que esto es muy básico, pero en ds tiendas electronicas, me han acabado diciendo que "nosotros esto no lo tocamos".


----------



## ciri (Nov 23, 2007)

Creo que mas o menos lo estoy entendiendo, pero si puedes hacer un diagrama o dibujo mejor..


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 24, 2007)

Monoestable 555, regulado el tiempo para que de una sola vuelta.
1.5v = LMC555CN


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 24, 2007)

Ah ahora si es muy diferente.
Como dice nilfred puedes hacer un circuito con un temporizador que el motor gire a la velocidad que quiera pero una sola vuelta cada una hora.
Pon mas datos y vemso ocmo sale.
Saludos.


----------



## 2365 (Nov 26, 2007)

GRacias por als respuestas. Muy amables.
Ahora os pongo los links de dos pequeños videos en youtube. Con ello saldreis de dudas. Ese motrocito, que vereis lleva una caja contendera de plastico, a una hora determinada y programada (no digital) daba una vueltecita EXACTA. Dispensaba la comida y sanseacabó.

Ahora el reloj no funciona, pero el motor si. Puedo hacer dos cosas como decía. Aprovechar este motrocito y su cajita contendora (cuando el programador digital que he puesto da la orden, se conecta). El problema es que el programador digital que tengo es de minimo unminuto. son demasiadas vueltas. DEmasiada comida.

La otra opcion es aprovechar un motorcito que todos tenemos en casa, un cochecito, etc... pero al final el problema es el mismo. El motor perfecto es el de un microondas, que va lento, pero hay que tenerlo.

El dar una vuelta completa exacta es lo ideal, pero no necesaria del todo. El problema es que quede la abertura dispensadora hacia abajo, si no da la vuelta completa, y que deje caer todo el pienso (granulos), pero con un poco de diseño en la cajita se puede evitar. El verdadero problema es el nº de vueltas. Pudiendo hacer eso, ya tendría suficiente, aunque lo de la vuleta completa sería lo mejor. La velocidad con que de la vuelta no importa, siempre y cuando no sea muy rapida.

En los videos que os pongo, el motorcito esta enchufado a un transformador de 1.5, con una chapucita que le hice, cortando el cable y poniendo cada uno en el lugar de la pila de 1.5 v que lleva (no está preparado para corriente). El resultado es que va mucho mas rapido. La pila de 1.5 se acaba demasiado rapido.

Nilfred, gracias, pero no entiendo lo que me has dicho
Electroaficionado y demas. GRacias, os pongo los videitos.

Como os decia, aunque soy manitas en muchas cosas, no tengo idea de electronica, por eso os pedia algo "hecho", aunque si me decis que lo que sea, es facil de hacer, pues que caray, al tajo.

La gracia de este hilo, s que todo me lo hago yo en ese estanque, con cosas que ya tengo (mayoria de los casos).

De nuevo gracias y un saludo

Espero vuestras indicaciones
Edito, me dejaba los videitos.
YouTube - alimentador automatico2
YouTube - alimentador1


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 26, 2007)

Un temporizador es muy sencillo de hacer.
Ahora una pregunta, ya que los videos muy bien no se ven.
¿Como se recarga el dispensador de alimentos?
Lo recargas tu cada una hora o al dar la vuelta se vuelve a llenar?
Publica fotografias con mejor calidad si puedes.
Saludos.


----------



## 2365 (Nov 27, 2007)

EL dispensador de alimentos se recarga:
1.- Si te refieres al pienso, la cajita contenedora es de quita y pon, y además le he hecho una abertura con tapita. Para que nadie tenga que desarmar nada.Es una cajita contendora, que al dar la vuelta llena una pequeña division que tiene interna, al completar el giro descarga el pienso.
El alimentador tiene una capacidad para dos-tres semanas en invierno y una y media en verano (comen mas)
2.- Si te refieres a la corriente. Ya he intentado decir que funciona con una pila de 1,5 v (no tiene salida de transformador), pero como se gasta muy rapido, puse los cables del transformador uno a cada polo de donde se ponen las pilas. El resultado es optimo, pero el motor va un poco mas rapido.

Os dejo un dibujo de como funciona el alimentador.
Con la tapita corredra roja se limita la cantidad de pienso que sale, pero al dar tantas vueltas en un minuto, se ha de poner tan estrecho el paso que se atasca. Es por ello de limitar el nº de vueltas.
Por lo que decía anteriomente, asi a bote pronto, había pensado en el regulador que tienen algunas luces, o algo parecido. Pero otra cosa que me propongais estoy dispuesto y, incluso a hacerlo yo mismo si es que es para ineptos (eso si que sería un logro para este foro).

Sobre los videos, desgraciadamente están echos con mi movil. so sorry. Os dejo una web que sale la foto:
http://www.virtualfish.cl/detalle.asp?id=477


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2007)

Esto NO era el artefacto para alimentar un caballo ? Que ya habiamos visto ¡

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/dosificador-casero-10731/

Una idea:
Divisores digitales hata conseguir un pulso por dia, este pulso a un 555 Monoestable (2 Segundos), la salida del 555 al motor.
Cuando el motor arranca acciona un microswitch que mantiente funcionando el motor a pezar de que ya no hay pulso, al girar 1 vuelta entera el MicroSwitch "cae" en una ranura y ya no alimenta al motor que se mantiene apagado hasta un nuevo pulso del 555.


----------



## 2365 (Nov 27, 2007)

Pues el hilo que enlazas es bastante parecido, quitando que el tamaño es bastante diferente.

Como os vengo expresando es mis posts, sobre lo que has puesto a continuación, me suena a griego.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2007)

Opsssss, cierto, perdon !

Hay unos programadores de encendido en los que tu escribes la hora de comienzo y de fin de un contacto electrico, se programa para cada dia de la semana, fijate en tu pais si se consigue algo, como son de origen chino son economicos y a mi me han andado muy bien.

Busca "Sereno automatico"

Con esto se puede adaptar algo


----------



## 2365 (Nov 27, 2007)

Fogonazo,
Estoy en España.
EL programador ya lo tengo. Lo malo es que el minimo perido de tiempo es de 1 minuto. Si ves en el video, son demasiadas vueltas las que daria en ese tiempo.  De segundos son bastante mas caros.

Con ese "reductor de vueltas", podría aplicarlo a cualquier motorcito, y aprovechar la idea para varias cosas mas.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2007)

Estas metidas de pata me pasan por engancharme tarde a un post.

Trata de bosquejarme como acciona el motor, solamente la salida del motor y lo que comanda.
¿ Lo del alimentador que dibujaste antes, es real o una idea ?

Tal vez la solucion sea una correa acoplada al motor y a una polea de mayor diametro. (Mayor fuerza y menor velocidad)


----------



## 2365 (Nov 27, 2007)

Por el video o la foto no te puede servir?
El aparatejo lo tengo a 70 km de mi casa. Es una casa de campo. No se cuando volvere. Pero creo que en el video, aunque de mala calidad es claro.

Es un dibujo real del contendor del aparato del video y de la foto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2007)

OK, necesito un dato importante, que tipo de motor tiene, si es del tipo de los juguetes a pilas, no habra problema.

Te animas a hacer cirugia exploratoria del aparato ?

Si la respuesta es Si, agrega una foto del motor, que esta dentro del aparato y de hay posiblemente te pueda dar una solucion sencilla


----------



## 2365 (Nov 27, 2007)

Si. Es del tipo juguete a pilas.
Lo abrí la semana pasada. Es un motorcito tipo coche de eexcalextric con ruedecitas en un extremo de la caja y que con una serie de "engranajes" llegan al centro de la caja de donde sale el "rotor" que hace girar el contendor de pienso.

Puden pasar unos dias hasta que lo pueda abrir otra vez. 

He leido por el foro, que quizas lo que necesito es un variador de Frecuencia o velocidad. no se si he entendido bien. Que sería una solucion electronica al tema, supongo.


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 27, 2007)

Un variador de frecuencia no te va  ayudar proque el motor es de continua.
Un variador de velocidad con modulacion de ancho de pulsos podria servirte, pero no se si tengas ganas de pelear con eso...
NO tienes acceso a engranajecitos y poleas?
Yo hace unos años con 6 engranajes (de autitos de juguete) habia hecho una reduccion que de un motor (de otro autito) de 1,5 volt sacabas 1 vuelta cada dos minutos o algo asi, y tenia mucha fuerza.
Creo que es lo mas facil de hacer si no sabes mucho de electronica
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2007)

OK, me imagine que era ese tipo de motor, cuando vuelvas a donde esta el programador, te compras unas resistencias (4) de 3,9 Ohms 1W en alguna casa de electrónica (Las pides directamente con ese valor, el vendedor de entenderá).
La idea es ir intercalando resistencias entre la alimentación del motorcillo y este, para lo cual deberás desoldar 1 de los 2 cables de alimentación de este (Motor) e ir intercalando resistencias, primero 1, si no alcanza la reducción 2, Etc.
Al intercalar la resistencia reduces el voltaje aplicado al motor, y por ente la fuerza de este, lo que se traduce en perdida de velocidad.
Esto es un ajuste de prueba y error, para ajustar la velocidad al valor deseado.

Intenta y comenta


----------



## 2365 (Nov 28, 2007)

Es decir, en el cable del transofrmador que lleva los 220 v a los 1.5 v, corto uno de los dos y, voy probando de ponerle als resistencias. Es así, no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2007)

La idea es directamente sobre el motor.

El cable que dibujaste, solamente alimenta al motorcillo ?, no hay otras cosa conectadas a el ?
Si no hay nada mas conectado, intercala la o las resisitencias donde te quede mas comodo para trabajar.


----------



## 2365 (Nov 28, 2007)

Jopé, que rapido.
Puedo tardar unos dias en poder hacerlo.
Cuando lo haga, os hago saber el resultado.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2007)

EXIJO saber que paso !

Saludos


----------



## nini_lgr (Nov 28, 2007)

Si buscas una reducción adaptable esta es una posibilidad baratita. Se trata de una caja de engranajes desmontable en la que puedes variar la combinación de los engranajes para obtener distintas reducciones:

http://www.electan.com/catalog/motor-reductor-cebek-p-2672.html


Salu2


----------



## 2365 (Dic 10, 2007)

Bueno, he probado varias cositas.

He hecho lo que dijo fogonazo de las resistencias. En Barcelona, España, me ha costado un poquito encontrarlas. Coche, parking, etc... y me costaron 0,20 centimos.

La realidad es que ha funcionado a medias. si que se reduce la velocidad, pero no lo suficiente. Deberías indicarme cuales otros podría comprar.

Lo probé en otros motorcitos que tengo, pero hay un problema. En el aparatejo del video, la reducción de la potencia del motor es parcial, porque se reduce la velocidad, pero no tanto el nº de vueltas del motor para que de de una a cinco vueltas por minuto, ya que parte de la reduccion lo hacen las ruedecitas. con ello quiero decir, que si le alias al motorcito una reduccion para que gire tan poco, se queda apenas sin fuerza.

Encontre por casa una lampara de estas que tienen un regulador de intensidad de luz. me fue perfecto.

Lo que sucede es que tambien quiero hacer lo mismo con un motor de una exprimidora de naranjas o limones, que de partida la velocidad no es muy alta. El regulador este no hace practicamente nada.  La  corriente es de 220 voltios, (50 hz?).

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2007)

Yo te recomende 4 resistencias, si no son lo suficiente, puedes agregar mas, o sea Coche, parking, etc. y 0,20 centimos c/u. NO hay inconveniente en poner las que quieras, solo que si pones demasiadas el motor ya no te arrancara, ve probando.

Respecto al exprimidor habra que ver que tipo de motor tiene, si posee carbones, con el regulador tiene que funcionar.


----------



## 2365 (Dic 10, 2007)

Y no se puede poner otro tipo de rsistencia mas "potente".

Por otra parte, los exprimidores de zumo, cuando les metes la fruta dan vuelta hacia un lado y, cuando vuelves, hacia el otro. Hay forma de evitar eso? que siempre gire hacia el mismo lado?


----------



## ciri (Dic 10, 2007)

2365 dijo:
			
		

> Y no se puede poner otro tipo de rsistencia mas "potente".
> 
> Por otra parte, los exprimidores de zumo, cuando les metes la fruta dan vuelta hacia un lado y, cuando vuelves, hacia el otro. Hay forma de evitar eso? que siempre gire hacia el mismo lado?



Se debe poder, había que ver como esta hecho el circuito...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 10, 2007)

Consiguete algunas de 10 Ohms y ve probando.

Lo del exprimidor NO lo entendi, como es eso de que va primero en un sentido y luego en el contrario ?


----------



## 2365 (Dic 11, 2007)

Me explico.
Un exprimidor de naranjas o limones, cuando le pones la mitad para que girando caiga el Zumo, gira en un sentido. Si paras y vuelves a apretar para que vuelva a girar, lo hace en sentido inverso al anterior. Supongo que es para exprimir mejor la fruta.

No es una licuadora, es un exprimidor. Si hace falta os pongo una foto o un dibujo.

Por si sirve, el exprimidor va a 220 v.

Lo de los 10 ohm es para el exprimidor a 220 v?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 11, 2007)

Los 10 Ohms son para las RPM del alimentador automatico.

Lo de la inversion de giro no lo habia visto nunca en un exprimidor.
No se me ocurre que ventaja puede tener para sacar jugo que gire a un lado y a otro.
Si quieres fijar el sentido de giro, habra que efectuar una cirujia exploratoria del exprimidor para ver tipo de motor y como se lo maneja


----------



## carlosenati (Jun 20, 2010)

bueno  eso puedes hacerlo co uncircuito timmer poarecido al que se utiliza para vajar el nivel de la intensidad de luz de una bombilla solo que en vez de la bombilla le adaptarias tu motor ,generalmente ya que no sabes nada de electronica te recomendaria que lo compres en alguna electronica ,y tambien que luego de esto investigues como esta compuesto o tomes un curso de electronica basica.tambien lo podrias hacer mecanicanente con una caja de velociades pero creo que te resultaria mas caro


----------

